# Isn't this GOOD news??? I'm SO GLAD!!?



## kewin (Sep 3, 2010)

American University Professor Robert Pastor

Robert Pastor is an American University professor who is using his book, "Toward a North American Community," to promote the development of a North American union as a regional government and the adoption of the amero as a common monetary currency to replace the dollar and the peso.

The resolutions are typically worded to oppose, in addition to SPP and the NAU, the construction of NAFTA Superhighways and the creation of the Amero as a North American unitary currency.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

kewin said:


> American University Professor Robert Pastor
> 
> Robert Pastor is an American University professor who is using his book, "Toward a North American Community," to promote the development of a North American union as a regional government and the adoption of the amero as a common monetary currency to replace the dollar and the peso.
> 
> The resolutions are typically worded to oppose, in addition to SPP and the NAU, the construction of NAFTA Superhighways and the creation of the Amero as a North American unitary currency.


That idea has been around for some years ... it will never go anywhere 
Pastor is considered to be a fruit loop


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

kewin said:


> American University Professor Robert Pastor
> 
> Robert Pastor is an American University professor who is using his book, "Toward a North American Community," to promote the development of a North American union as a regional government and the adoption of the amero as a common monetary currency to replace the dollar and the peso.
> 
> The resolutions are typically worded to oppose, in addition to SPP and the NAU, the construction of NAFTA Superhighways and the creation of the Amero as a North American unitary currency.


The German Mark turned into the Euro aka Teuro:>) Remember - savings/pensions/pay was cut 50% while cost of living stayed the same.
The idea has been around long enough for those who make enough not to live from paycheck to paycheck to oppose it.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Interesting to watch ...you can tell
when he is lying .....

his mouth moves 






where is he now ....

Harold Charles "Hal" Turner is an American white nationalist and white supremacist from North Bergen, New Jersey. He was arrested in June 2009 for threats which he made against three federal judges with the 7th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals. Prior to Turner's arrest, his program, 
Turner promotes antisemitism (including the rounding up and killing of Jews) opposes the existence of the state of Israel and denies the Holocaust.

he is currently on trial for threatening Judges


----------

